# LFTS 10/7



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Here we go hitting the road for Branch County, be there in 2 hours or so good luck this morning everyone!
Flight


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am doing the same thing! I'll be early enough that I won't have to rush to try and get in stand. Should be a good day.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm up having coffee, but not at the rack shack unfortunately. Nice weather ofcourse ,heading up next weekend. Got a nice buck I'm after. Good luck and be SAFE and shoot by sight and walk by faith.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm very surprised not more guys on the lfts this morning.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Made the 2 hour drive to my property last night. First sit of the season for me. Camping at Sterling State Park tonight and tomorrow night so only hunting this morning then have to head home. Just didn’t want to completely miss this unexpected early season cold front. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m at work but leaving soon to go home and get a few hours sleep. But I’ll be out for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m up. It’s awfully windy in nw mi today.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck gang, I'll be hunting via LFTS today.


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

First sit of the year this morning.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Heading out in a little bit, can't pass this chill in the air.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm up and getting ready to head out the door. Should be a good morning. Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I just turned in the driveway, time to turn on some heat and gear up, short walk right behind the house this morning .
Flight


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Im in. Good luck


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Heading out in Mason county, N wind last night was brutal but looks like it had laid down a bit this morning. Chilly 40 degrees. Good luck be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

At the barn getting dressed, SE Jackson


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Work sucks.

If all goes according to plan I will be settled in a treestand tomorrow morning. Looks like a nice one too, wind is supposed to die down plus a freeze advisory. But today, I live through you all. Good luck to all who are out.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m still in truck eating a gas station breakfast sandwich. Hope I don’t end up in that one thread. Short hunt today. 5 year marriage anniversary today. We’re headed up to paradise and the falls for weekend. Last hunt till Monday.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Full morning in Court for me then I'll be back out this evening, inshallah. Good luck out there everyone and be safe!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The temps definitely dropped and this wind is brutal. Let the party begin.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Cams show good movement this morning. Good luck everyone, I'll be joining you this evening


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Took the day off to hunt Missaukee public LFG


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Got a surprise once I got to the stand. One monster branch broke off. Stand is still huntable thankfully. I'll post a pic after light. I can hear some moving to my north right now. Should be an interesting sit.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Day 3 of my Covid bonus hunt. I think I might finally be turning the corner on this bug, hopefully anyways. But I’m up in a tree in a new spot. I haven’t hunted this property in a few years. If I get a shot it’s going to be up close and personal! Good luck all shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Have been looking forward to this mornings hunt all week! Woke up this morning to no power so missing my coffee but the weather feels great. Good luck from Presque Isle County!


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Took me way too long to get in a tree this morning but I am settled in and soaking it up. Love watching the woods come to life in the morning! Live from Montcalm public land - checking in. Shoot straight guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Up and in. I never have much luck with morning hunts and this one has started off the same. I had a hunting acquaintance last year that gave me permission to use his stand. Well, I went looking for it and apparently my memory is faulty in the pitch black woods. I sat it last year. Probably should've dropped a waypoint. Lol. 

Oh well. I found an old stand in a big pine and I'm up here. Maybe observing a new spot will give me some more insight into deer movement here. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Out in the stand for another morning...what a difference 24 hours makes!

44 degrees with a steady mostly north wind of 12 mph & overcast skies here in St.Clair County. Much louder in the woods with all this wind!

Good Luck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

North wind and 42° here in Branch, l made quick work of the 200 yard walk in. Just cracking light and it sounds like I have a deer walking to my left the owls are really hooting this morning, awesome stuff !
Flight


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm in the blind. No movement yet. Waiting for the big guy's brother 😎🤣


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Had one lone deer sneak through before daylight. It was right under me before I knew it. Going to be tough to hear them come in today. Stay sharp!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

No deer yet. But here's the busted branch.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Good luck out there.

Cass County 39 degrees, 10-12 north wind.

Looking east.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Saw a few in alfalfa fields on the drive to work this morning. Works sucks.

First sit of the year will be tonight. Good luck to all this morning!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Looked right and had this 4 pt slip threw, I have a few pictures of him all over this farm.
Flight


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I’m going to the casino today. Looking for some big bucks.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Shot fired


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Shot fired


😁😁 call the wife.. get the gator!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Shot fired


Oh Yea!!!


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Shot fired



Gator Time! I'm working really hard at the office right now waiting to see some pics


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Shot fired


I’m listening…..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Doe with 2 fawns. Nothing else


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Slow for me. Doe and two fawns.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Shot fired


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I went shining last night and even during the rain deer were everywhere and quite a few bucks. Definitely an uptick in movement.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

old graybeard said:


> Shot fired


Graybeard gettin in the board early this year good luck hope it’s a short track


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Slow so far for me in Ottawa so far few does and a spike


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Slow morning so far missed a big 8 here Sunday hope he comes back don’t think I spooked him that hard the spike he was with stayed for 10 minutes after then walked off hood luck shoot straight be safe


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

A fawn got the zoomies and doing laps lol. Always funny watching them.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Doe with 2 button bucks so far


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a doe with a couple BB’s go threw 10 minutes ago, up to 4 now .
Flight


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Up to 3 here. One little buck. More of a recon hunt anyways. I now have a better idea of where to set up with this wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Something happened here


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Short break in the wind & heard a stick snap...picked up movement back towards the swamp. The twins popped out first followed by Momma. Watched them randomly feeding on leaves until they were less than 10 yards away. They were staring up at me but I never moved...they slowly made there way to the west towards the food plot. Very exciting!


----------



## jkru (Dec 20, 2010)

8 does and 3 sparkles so far.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Something happened here
> 
> View attachment 858123


Enough of the funny business OGB!
Flight


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Something happened here
> 
> View attachment 858123


Boy I hate when you walk up to the point of impact and there’s no blood to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Looks like a great morning. Tons of deer in my backyard since sunrise. 1 darn nice 8 point too.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

One doe and fawn so far. Wind swirling a bit and she knew something wasn’t right. Thankfully no blowing


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Something happened here
> 
> View attachment 858123


Gotta love fall “colors”!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Big CC said:


> One doe and fawn so far. Wind swirling a bit and she knew something wasn’t right. Thankfully no blowing


So much better when they just walk away instead of snorting like a train whistle!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

If OGB fired a shot I’d bet money we will see dead deer soon


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wife says tenderloin and eggs for breakfast. Big doe down. Sorry if you had visions of antlers but I couldn’t pass up a big old girl like her.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Doe came to snack on the downed tree branch.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats on the donkey OGB!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats, she is a big girl !
Flight


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats OGB!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations OGB!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Congrats ogb on the fat girl


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Wife says tenderloin and eggs for breakfast. Big doe down. *Sorry if you had visions of antlers *but I couldn’t pass up a big old girl like her.


You are not, ya old liar. You were playing us like fish. Ha ha. Congrats!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Way to go OGB! Great shot. I love bubbles.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Wife says tenderloin and eggs for breakfast. Big doe down. Sorry if you had visions of antlers but I couldn’t pass up a big old girl like her.
> View attachment 858129


Nice fat doe, congrats! Perfect day to do it too with the cold weather and the rut not really started yet.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Congrats OGB!


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Last 3 hunts I've heard deer blowing at my neighbors on surrounding parcels. Thought I'd take today off work to get up the tree this morning for this cold front. Had a doe and a yearling go by spooked. At 830 bam shotgun blast 100 yards away. Low and behold my neighbor decided to take advantage of the cold front to go shoot a hen turkey. Cmon man


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Dave! Big Girl...












Can hear the grill sizzilin now....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Wife says tenderloin and eggs for breakfast. Big doe down.


Not a great pic for guessing the weight, but she does look big and for sure bigger than average. I'll guess 123# field dressed if you weigh her.

L & O


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Wife says tenderloin and eggs for breakfast. Big doe down. Sorry if you had visions of antlers but I couldn’t pass up a big old girl like her.
> View attachment 858129


 congrats that’s sure is big.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

They always say big girls are better OGB, and that is a big girl! Congrats!


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Very slow over here. Nothing but birds, not even a squirrel! Surprising with the big temp drop. Oh well, probably stick it out for a couple more hours. Congrats OGB!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats OGB!


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats OGB! She’s a tank. Hopefully will be out for my first sit this season tonight after work. I’ll be happy just to see some deer let alone tag one! Good luck everyone


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

SLAMMER!!!! Great buck thill. l. Can not wait to hear the story!!!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

thill said:


> I only saw 1 this morning, but it was the right one! Story and pics will follow. I’m solo and need to get this beast out of the woods and in my truck! I love early Oct cold fronts!
> 
> View attachment 858165


That is an absolute beauty. Congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Liver and Onions said:


> Not a great pic for guessing the weight, but she does look big and for sure bigger than average. I'll guess 123# field dressed if you weigh her.
> 
> L & O


Use Macs scale and it will be close to 200lbs. lol


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I will be hunting this evening. Too many good spots to choose from!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Nice fat doe, congrats! Perfect day to do it too with the cold weather and the rut not really started yet.


Plus she was an old dry doe with tons of fat on her and her nips were all shriveled up. I think she was passed prime breeding.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Had a doe get a little too nosey this morning.


----------



## Matian (5 mo ago)

went out early , thought they would be moving this a;m, prolly somewhere, but not by me. great buck Thill


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well finally had a grouping of days off this week and set the plan into action on getting out today while the family was at work. 

Then 2 weeks ago was notified that I had to take some training via Zoom today, despite my insistence I had completed that course last year - right in the middle of my days off. So I abandon my plans and just did my chores yesterday instead of final prep for the am and *1st of the year* hunt. 

Wake up, get Zoomed in this am, and 2 hours into the course was notified that I could drop out as they determined that I had takin it last year  No offense to our HR folks but dang.

So I'm off to work on a blind I've been wanting to do some repairs on and let it sit for the next two weeks while I'm out of town on business - could be worse

I'll hunt through LFTS till Halloween  

Stay safe and harness up


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

thill said:


> I only saw 1 this morning, but it was the right one! Story and pics will follow. I’m solo and need to get this beast out of the woods and in my truck! I love early Oct cold fronts!
> 
> View attachment 858165


Awesome buck!! Congrats!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Wife says tenderloin and eggs for breakfast. Big doe down. Sorry if you had visions of antlers but I couldn’t pass up a big old girl like her.
> View attachment 858129


Congrats, big gal. Nice shooting!



thill said:


> I only saw 1 this morning, but it was the right one! Story and pics will follow. I’m solo and need to get this beast out of the woods and in my truck! I love early Oct cold fronts!
> 
> View attachment 858165


Say so, damn hell of a buck ! 



WhitetailNWalleye said:


> View attachment 858168
> View attachment 858168
> 
> Had a doe get a little too nosey this morning.


Best one's too kill, congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> View attachment 858168
> View attachment 858168
> 
> Had a doe get a little too nosey this morning.


Congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

thill said:


> I only saw 1 this morning, but it was the right one! Story and pics will follow. I’m solo and need to get this beast out of the woods and in my truck! I love early Oct cold fronts!
> 
> View attachment 858165


Wow congrats that’s a beast hope you don’t have to drag to far just take lots of brakes


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Horrible morning for first sit of the season. Livingston County public. The temps felt right but had a hard time finding a place without company already there! Wind was really whipping. Skunked….but almost stepped on a buck on the way out while eyeballing a future stand location.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> View attachment 858168
> View attachment 858168
> 
> Had a doe get a little too nosey this morning.


Congr ate real nice doe


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats OGB and Thill and everyone else who's arrow find its mark.

Stay safe and harness up


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats!


Congrats to you on yours as well!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

thill said:


> I only saw 1 this morning, but it was the right one! Story and pics will follow. I’m solo and need to get this beast out of the woods and in my truck! I love early Oct cold fronts!
> 
> View attachment 858165


Congrats on a great buck


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Great job OGB and Thill - great buck.
I saw 2 bucks a doe & 2 fawns and a UFO at daybreak.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice doe W-n-W !


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Great buck thill! and congrats to WnW


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

thill said:


> I only saw 1 this morning, but it was the right one! Story and pics will follow. I’m solo and need to get this beast out of the woods and in my truck! I love early Oct cold fronts!
> 
> View attachment 858165


Wow. Nice one. Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> View attachment 858168
> View attachment 858168
> 
> Had a doe get a little too nosey this morning.


Nice.
Congrats


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Spent the last three sits hunting from the ground in a new spot. Had a buck blow at me yeaterday morning and watched doe and fawns cross from 7.30 to 8.30. I set up down wind of the nain trail they used and hunted in the rain last night. And this morning with zero sightings.
Tonight Im back in the saddle in on the state land spot I almost took a doe the other day. 
Good luck all.. 
<----<<<


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

First sit of the 2022 season is under way! Set up on a path I hope the shooter that’s been on camera 200 yards away has been taking. I’ll most likely either see him or nothing tonight.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm all in tonight hope the cold front pays off and he decides to show


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Sitting over my overgrown weed/food plot tonight. It was supposed to be a landing for a bunch of timber this year so I neglected it. It's thick and gnarly and full of clover and chicory and two new scrapes in it.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Got in for maybe 15 minutes, then the turkeys came. They should know better than to come when deer aren't around to protect them. Lead hen met her end. Letting her lay and looking for a whitetail.








Happy hunting y'all. 

(She lies there lifeless amongst her former brood.)


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m in. Ran a few out on the way in seemed to be fawns but still not ideal. Hunting the beans tonight hopefully they’re hungry! This wind makes me nervous and will not make up its mind though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

In for the evening. Good luck all and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> I’m in. Ran a few out on the way in seemed to be fawns but still not ideal. Hunting the beans tonight hopefully they’re hungry! This wind makes me nervous and will not make up its mind though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Same for me. West, southwest, north, northwest.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Told you all in cold front thread holding out for warmer weather... LE rain, wind nah, I'll just make soup


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in and setting on the edge of a bean field. Wind is whistling!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Sewey said:


> First sit of the 2022 season is under way! Set up on a path I hope the shooter that’s been on camera 200 yards away has been taking. I’ll most likely either see him or nothing tonight.
> 
> View attachment 858234


Nice pack, I have a older ultra day, it needs to go back after the season for some broken zipper’s. I guess I’m hard on them because it isn’t the first time I have sent it in for broken zipper’s . But Badlands customer service is top notch.
Flight


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Didn't go back and read all of these yet, But congrats OGB! Their on their feet early tonight. Ground in here is covered in acorns. BB & this 6 in super tight walking and vacuuming them up as they go. Shoot straight and be safe Y'all! Should be a good one.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Trying a piece of public tonight. Doe and fawn so far.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got settled in my stand about 4:30. My target buck hasn’t been here since Saturday although I had him on cam Monday night a few hundred yds down the field. 

Hoping he comes through and gives me a good chip shot tonight!! Good luck all!!

Congrats OGB and Thill. Both great deer!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

In for my 2nd sit of season on the edge of a hayfield. Good observation spot. I'll second the iffy wind. I had a couple gusts with some south, that isn't good for me.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Saw 2 nice bucks on my way in.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Up to six different squirrels so far. Feels good to be up a tree again.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Couple 2.5 8pts feeding now


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)




----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Gt County checking in. 4pt and a doe so far. I am underdressed. Looking at a opening in a clear cut

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

October 7th and I’m underdressed, I own a thousand dollars worth of hunting clothes and I’m cold !
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Sam22 said:


> Gt County checking in. 4pt and a doe so far. I am underdressed. Looking at a opening in a clear cut
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I feel better about it now, I’m not the only one !
Flight


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Their moving!!
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Another freshman buck. I can hear walking and munching all out in front of me. Might need to call in for an emergency evacuation drive by so they all don't figure out where I'm at.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

This wind is killing me! I should have left when I saw it was all over. Now I have deer in here and can’t leave. Milkweed is literally doing circles around me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just had 2 different groups of 3 bucks come behind me 10 minutes ago. They were all small except the final one was a respectable 2.5 8 that would have been dead a few years ago. Done with phone for now.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Just passed a pretty great 2.5 year old. I’ll post a pic after while. Hard to do!


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Couple more
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> Awesome buck!! Congrats!


Thank you! Congrats on the doezilla!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Maple_Ridge said:


> CONGRATS to an awesome Sportsman!
> 
> Last year Tom sent me a practice Rage BH when I couldn't find any in stock. What a guy!!
> 
> Enjoy that victory, great job!!!


Thank you!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just passed 3 little bucks. Need their grandpa to come by now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 858284
> Another freshman buck. I can hear walking and munching all out in front of me. Might need to call in for an emergency evacuation drive by so they all don't figure out where I'm at.


You need a Uber buddy ? 
B


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

thill said:


> I only saw 1 this morning, but it was the right one! Story and pics will follow. I’m solo and need to get this beast out of the woods and in my truck! I love early Oct cold fronts!
> 
> View attachment 858165


Wow!! That's a beauty, well done thill.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Darn near a wrap, I thought I would see more then one . Of course the way out of here is full of the sounds of deer in the woods .
Flight


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you all for the congratulations and kind words. This was my biggest buck to date and I couldn't be happier. 

I prepped this tree last year after finding three big scrapes close together among oaks and between bedding and ag fields. Last year I saved this spot for the rut and it was a big mistake. As soon as the leaves drop, the daytime activity dries up, so today's cold front was the perfect opportunity to give it a try. I left the house 20 minutes later than planned and drove south 1 hr to one of my leases. That delayed departure almost ruined my hunt. After walking for a few minutes in the pitch dark I realized I forgot my cell in my truck. At first I said, screw it, I don't need my phone, but after I walking 75 yards into the woods and not knowing for sure where my tree was, I didn't want to risk leaving a scent trail near the scrapes I was hunting. I hustled back to the truck to get my phone so Onx could lead me directly to my tree. I arrived the base of my tree at 7:00am. I got up the tree, nocked an arrow and got comfy. 30 minutes later I see a big body buck walking from one scrape towards my tree. I didn't see him work the scrape but I was hoping he'd turn to the other scrapes to freshen them up. I believe he was going to j-hook into the scrapes and held up within 10 yards of my walk in trail. The canopy was very dense and it was still hard to see clearly but I saw enough of his rack that I knew he'd make me happy so I waited for a shot. He continued working his way to my weak side so I had to move my bow over my tether to get in position. He finally looked the opposite direction and gave me an opportunity to draw and I zipped an arrow through him at 15 yards. At this point I still thought he was a nice buck, but I had no idea he was hiding split brows and trash between his beams. He bounded off, not terribly scared, then he stopped. I never heard him crash or run again. I gave him until 10am before I took up the blood trail. He ran 60 yards and expired under a tree with lots of brush. During the track job, I saw 4-5 additional fresh scrapes in addition to the 3 I already knew about. This buck was actively working at least 8 scrapes within the 60 yard radius of my tree. If you're not hunting scrapes right now, do it! I've never had a rack grow inches and points before my eyes, but that's how this felt. First I saw his beams and I was very happy, then I saw tines, then split brows, then trash...I couldn't believe it! I had to kneel for a second to collect my thoughts and try to digest what just happened. The next few hours I worked to get this buck out of the woods and into my truck while texting/talking with friends and family. My cheap arse muddy scale won't calibrate so I have to guess he was over 200 lbs live weight and 165-175 lbs dressed. 
It's going to be hard to top this guy anytime soon.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

thill said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations and kind words. This was my biggest buck to date and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I prepped this tree last year after finding three big scrapes close together among oaks and between bedding and ag fields. Last year I saved this spot for the rut and it was a big mistake. As soon as the leaves drop, the daytime activity dries up, so today's cold front was the perfect opportunity to give it a try. I left the house 20 minutes later than planned and drove south 1 hr to one of my leases. That delayed departure almost ruined my hunt. After walking for a few minutes in the pitch dark I realized I forgot my cell in my truck. At first I said, screw it, I don't need my phone, but after I walking 75 yards into the woods and not knowing for sure where my tree was, I didn't want to risk leaving a scent trail near the scrapes I was hunting. I hustled back to the truck to get my phone so Onx could lead me directly to my tree. I arrived the base of my tree at 7:00am. I got up the tree, nocked an arrow and got comfy. 30 minutes later I see a big body buck walking from one scrape towards my tree. I didn't see him work the scrape but I was hoping he'd turn to the other scrapes to freshen them up. I believe he was going to j-hook into the scrapes and held up within 10 yards of my walk in trail. The canopy was very dense and it was still hard to see clearly but I saw enough of his rack that I knew he'd make me happy so I waited for a shot. He continued working his way to my weak side so I had to move my bow over my tether to get in position. He finally looked the opposite direction and gave me an opportunity to draw and I zipped an arrow through him at 15 yards. At this point I still thought he was a nice buck, but I had no idea he was hiding split brows and trash between his beams. He bounded off, not terribly scared, then he stopped. I never heard him crash or run again. I gave him until 10am before I took up the blood trail. He ran 60 yards and expired under a tree with lots of brush. During the track job, I saw 4-5 additional fresh scrapes in addition to the 3 I already knew about. This buck was actively working at least 8 scrapes within the 60 yard radius of my tree. If you're not hunting scrapes right now, do it! I've never had a rack grow inches and points before my eyes, but that's how this felt. First I saw his beams and I was very happy, then I saw tines, then split brows, then trash...I couldn't believe it! I had to kneel for a second to collect my thoughts and try to digest what just happened. The next few hours I worked to get this buck out of the woods and into my truck while texting/talking with friends and family. My cheap arse muddy scale won't calibrate so I have to guess he was over 200 lbs live weight and 165-175 lbs dressed.
> It's going to be hard to top this guy anytime soon.
> ...


Great job identifying that stand location last year, great write up and pictures, and a GREAT buck! 

Well done!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Great pics @thill ! Happy for you!


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

What a beast thrill


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> This wind is killing me! I should have left when I saw it was all over. Now I have deer in here and can’t leave. Milkweed is literally doing circles around me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I FEEL YOU'RE PAIN!!! I screamed that because I'm tired of sitting here stone still, quiet as a mouse while these sombiches just graze through here like a herd of angus. I'm gonna start carrying a bowling ball to throw at em


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

thill said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations and kind words. This was my biggest buck to date and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I prepped this tree last year after finding three big scrapes close together among oaks and between bedding and ag fields. Last year I saved this spot for the rut and it was a big mistake. As soon as the leaves drop, the daytime activity dries up, so today's cold front was the perfect opportunity to give it a try. I left the house 20 minutes later than planned and drove south 1 hr to one of my leases. That delayed departure almost ruined my hunt. After walking for a few minutes in the pitch dark I realized I forgot my cell in my truck. At first I said, screw it, I don't need my phone, but after I walking 75 yards into the woods and not knowing for sure where my tree was, I didn't want to risk leaving a scent trail near the scrapes I was hunting. I hustled back to the truck to get my phone so Onx could lead me directly to my tree. I arrived the base of my tree at 7:00am. I got up the tree, nocked an arrow and got comfy. 30 minutes later I see a big body buck walking from one scrape towards my tree. I didn't see him work the scrape but I was hoping he'd turn to the other scrapes to freshen them up. I believe he was going to j-hook into the scrapes and held up within 10 yards of my walk in trail. The canopy was very dense and it was still hard to see clearly but I saw enough of his rack that I knew he'd make me happy so I waited for a shot. He continued working his way to my weak side so I had to move my bow over my tether to get in position. He finally looked the opposite direction and gave me an opportunity to draw and I zipped an arrow through him at 15 yards. At this point I still thought he was a nice buck, but I had no idea he was hiding split brows and trash between his beams. He bounded off, not terribly scared, then he stopped. I never heard him crash or run again. I gave him until 10am before I took up the blood trail. He ran 60 yards and expired under a tree with lots of brush. During the track job, I saw 4-5 additional fresh scrapes in addition to the 3 I already knew about. This buck was actively working at least 8 scrapes within the 60 yard radius of my tree. If you're not hunting scrapes right now, do it! I've never had a rack grow inches and points before my eyes, but that's how this felt. First I saw his beams and I was very happy, then I saw tines, then split brows, then trash...I couldn't believe it! I had to kneel for a second to collect my thoughts and try to digest what just happened. The next few hours I worked to get this buck out of the woods and into my truck while texting/talking with friends and family. My cheap arse muddy scale won't calibrate so I have to guess he was over 200 lbs live weight and 165-175 lbs dressed.
> It's going to be hard to top this guy anytime soon.
> ...


BaddAss thill! Big time congratulations, freaking awesome pics too!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

thill said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations and kind words. This was my biggest buck to date and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I prepped this tree last year after finding three big scrapes close together among oaks and between bedding and ag fields. Last year I saved this spot for the rut and it was a big mistake. As soon as the leaves drop, the daytime activity dries up, so today's cold front was the perfect opportunity to give it a try. I left the house 20 minutes later than planned and drove south 1 hr to one of my leases. That delayed departure almost ruined my hunt. After walking for a few minutes in the pitch dark I realized I forgot my cell in my truck. At first I said, screw it, I don't need my phone, but after I walking 75 yards into the woods and not knowing for sure where my tree was, I didn't want to risk leaving a scent trail near the scrapes I was hunting. I hustled back to the truck to get my phone so Onx could lead me directly to my tree. I arrived the base of my tree at 7:00am. I got up the tree, nocked an arrow and got comfy. 30 minutes later I see a big body buck walking from one scrape towards my tree. I didn't see him work the scrape but I was hoping he'd turn to the other scrapes to freshen them up. I believe he was going to j-hook into the scrapes and held up within 10 yards of my walk in trail. The canopy was very dense and it was still hard to see clearly but I saw enough of his rack that I knew he'd make me happy so I waited for a shot. He continued working his way to my weak side so I had to move my bow over my tether to get in position. He finally looked the opposite direction and gave me an opportunity to draw and I zipped an arrow through him at 15 yards. At this point I still thought he was a nice buck, but I had no idea he was hiding split brows and trash between his beams. He bounded off, not terribly scared, then he stopped. I never heard him crash or run again. I gave him until 10am before I took up the blood trail. He ran 60 yards and expired under a tree with lots of brush. During the track job, I saw 4-5 additional fresh scrapes in addition to the 3 I already knew about. This buck was actively working at least 8 scrapes within the 60 yard radius of my tree. If you're not hunting scrapes right now, do it! I've never had a rack grow inches and points before my eyes, but that's how this felt. First I saw his beams and I was very happy, then I saw tines, then split brows, then trash...I couldn't believe it! I had to kneel for a second to collect my thoughts and try to digest what just happened. The next few hours I worked to get this buck out of the woods and into my truck while texting/talking with friends and family. My cheap arse muddy scale won't calibrate so I have to guess he was over 200 lbs live weight and 165-175 lbs dressed.
> It's going to be hard to top this guy anytime soon.
> ...


What an absolute stud, and a great write up. Congrats!!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Hell of a buck!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got home from work a bit late too head out to the property, but the home plot had a couple visitors tonight. Pics taken from the yard, 2.5 year old. Another year or 2 buddy.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Just passed a pretty great 2.5 year old. I’ll post a pic after while. Hard to do!


I let him go. Still shot from video.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

thill said:


> I only saw 1 this morning, but it was the right one! Story and pics will follow. I’m solo and need to get this beast out of the woods and in my truck! I love early Oct cold fronts!
> 
> View attachment 858165


Beauty! Congrats.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

MAN what a buck thill! Huge Congrats! What a beauty...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

That's a stud @thill makes that cart look like a radio flyer 🤣


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

thill said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations and kind words. This was my biggest buck to date and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I prepped this tree last year after finding three big scrapes close together among oaks and between bedding and ag fields. Last year I saved this spot for the rut and it was a big mistake. As soon as the leaves drop, the daytime activity dries up, so today's cold front was the perfect opportunity to give it a try. I left the house 20 minutes later than planned and drove south 1 hr to one of my leases. That delayed departure almost ruined my hunt. After walking for a few minutes in the pitch dark I realized I forgot my cell in my truck. At first I said, screw it, I don't need my phone, but after I walking 75 yards into the woods and not knowing for sure where my tree was, I didn't want to risk leaving a scent trail near the scrapes I was hunting. I hustled back to the truck to get my phone so Onx could lead me directly to my tree. I arrived the base of my tree at 7:00am. I got up the tree, nocked an arrow and got comfy. 30 minutes later I see a big body buck walking from one scrape towards my tree. I didn't see him work the scrape but I was hoping he'd turn to the other scrapes to freshen them up. I believe he was going to j-hook into the scrapes and held up within 10 yards of my walk in trail. The canopy was very dense and it was still hard to see clearly but I saw enough of his rack that I knew he'd make me happy so I waited for a shot. He continued working his way to my weak side so I had to move my bow over my tether to get in position. He finally looked the opposite direction and gave me an opportunity to draw and I zipped an arrow through him at 15 yards. At this point I still thought he was a nice buck, but I had no idea he was hiding split brows and trash between his beams. He bounded off, not terribly scared, then he stopped. I never heard him crash or run again. I gave him until 10am before I took up the blood trail. He ran 60 yards and expired under a tree with lots of brush. During the track job, I saw 4-5 additional fresh scrapes in addition to the 3 I already knew about. This buck was actively working at least 8 scrapes within the 60 yard radius of my tree. If you're not hunting scrapes right now, do it! I've never had a rack grow inches and points before my eyes, but that's how this felt. First I saw his beams and I was very happy, then I saw tines, then split brows, then trash...I couldn't believe it! I had to kneel for a second to collect my thoughts and try to digest what just happened. The next few hours I worked to get this buck out of the woods and into my truck while texting/talking with friends and family. My cheap arse muddy scale won't calibrate so I have to guess he was over 200 lbs live weight and 165-175 lbs dressed.
> It's going to be hard to top this guy anytime soon.
> ...


You did everything right and got rewarded with an awesome buck. Congrats you can relax now.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Heck of a buck thill congratulations!
Flight


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

7 total, 3 small bucks and 4 does. 5 of them got a pass at 10 yards. I was also underdressed tonight. Happens every year the first time it gets cold. It’s not for a lack of gear.lol. 

Again great buck thill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Botiz said:


> I let him go. Still shot from video.


Solid pass man, split brows and everything. He'll be a bruiser next year.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Saw one of the bucks I’m after this evening, but he seem to have his sixth sense working and avoided coming into bow range. Great night to be out though.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

thill said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations and kind words. This was my biggest buck to date and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I prepped this tree last year after finding three big scrapes close together among oaks and between bedding and ag fields. Last year I saved this spot for the rut and it was a big mistake. As soon as the leaves drop, the daytime activity dries up, so today's cold front was the perfect opportunity to give it a try. I left the house 20 minutes later than planned and drove south 1 hr to one of my leases. That delayed departure almost ruined my hunt. After walking for a few minutes in the pitch dark I realized I forgot my cell in my truck. At first I said, screw it, I don't need my phone, but after I walking 75 yards into the woods and not knowing for sure where my tree was, I didn't want to risk leaving a scent trail near the scrapes I was hunting. I hustled back to the truck to get my phone so Onx could lead me directly to my tree. I arrived the base of my tree at 7:00am. I got up the tree, nocked an arrow and got comfy. 30 minutes later I see a big body buck walking from one scrape towards my tree. I didn't see him work the scrape but I was hoping he'd turn to the other scrapes to freshen them up. I believe he was going to j-hook into the scrapes and held up within 10 yards of my walk in trail. The canopy was very dense and it was still hard to see clearly but I saw enough of his rack that I knew he'd make me happy so I waited for a shot. He continued working his way to my weak side so I had to move my bow over my tether to get in position. He finally looked the opposite direction and gave me an opportunity to draw and I zipped an arrow through him at 15 yards. At this point I still thought he was a nice buck, but I had no idea he was hiding split brows and trash between his beams. He bounded off, not terribly scared, then he stopped. I never heard him crash or run again. I gave him until 10am before I took up the blood trail. He ran 60 yards and expired under a tree with lots of brush. During the track job, I saw 4-5 additional fresh scrapes in addition to the 3 I already knew about. This buck was actively working at least 8 scrapes within the 60 yard radius of my tree. If you're not hunting scrapes right now, do it! I've never had a rack grow inches and points before my eyes, but that's how this felt. First I saw his beams and I was very happy, then I saw tines, then split brows, then trash...I couldn't believe it! I had to kneel for a second to collect my thoughts and try to digest what just happened. The next few hours I worked to get this buck out of the woods and into my truck while texting/talking with friends and family. My cheap arse muddy scale won't calibrate so I have to guess he was over 200 lbs live weight and 165-175 lbs dressed.
> It's going to be hard to top this guy anytime soon.
> ...


Thank you for sharing the story. 

When I killed my favorite big one I sat down and wrote the story out, a few pages. I am glad I did, I like to re read it every so often. 

Congratulations! Enjoy! Call the taxidermist yet?


Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

It was a great night. I ended up seeing 11 bucks. One in the hayfield I couldn't make my mind up on with about 10 more minutes of light he hung up behind a branch while I was trying to size up. Once he started moving, I had the pin on him, but just was still unsure. He was all of 120. It's still early and I feel good about how it all went down. I normally don't hunt mornings until the end of the month, but Thill inspired me. The farmer has all the head rows chopped in a cornfield I have a pop up in the corner on. I'll be sitting that in the morning, and probably evening. The rest of field will probably be gone by next week.


----------

